# Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht



## Tim1974 (17. November 2016)

*Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

Hallo,

ich hatte vor einer Weile ja schonmal danach gefragt, nun ist es aber akut und ich möchte den PC leiser machen, ohne das er zu heiß läuft natürlich.
Mir wurden damals bequiet!-Lüfter empfohlen, nur hab ich gesehen, daß die Silentwing2 oder so ca. 20 Euro das Stück kosten, was ich ganz schön viel finde.

Dann stellt sich noch die Frage, brauche ich überhaupt Gehäuselüfter und wenn ja wie viele und mit welcher Drezahl sollten die laufen und wo am Mainboard schließe ich sie an...
Der PC sieht so aus:
sysProfile: ID: 181600 - Tim36-2

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob er nochmal aufgerüstet wird, es könnte sein, daß ich die Grafikkarte raus werfe und die intel-Grafik der CPU nutze, oder aber eine Geforce GTX 750 einbaue, jedenfalls kommt da keine Grafikkarte mehr rein, die einen Stromanschluss hat.

Was ratet Ihr mir?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

Für guten Airflow sollte schon hinten und vorne ein Lüfter verbaut sein.


----------



## MiCz (17. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

Sind aktuell keine Gehäuselüfter installiert? Am Mainbord gibt es Anschlüsse die dann mit FAN beschriftet sind, meist 3 / 4 Pin. Kannst du in der Anleitung zu deinem Mainboard finden.
Es kommt darauf an wie wichtig dir leise lüfter sind. Bequiet pure wingsw in 80 mm kosten keine 6 Euro pro Stück.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

Es waren bisher vorne 2 Ansauger und hinten 2 Ausbläser eingebaut, alles 80mm-Lüfter, andere gehen leider nicht rein.

Nun da ich die HDD aber gegen eine SSD getauscht habe, hab ich die vorderen beiden Lüfter komplett entfernt und will dort eigentlich auch keine mehr einbauen, weils die SSDeh lieber warm hat und weil die Frontlüfter in dem riesigen Gehäuse mit den vorne quer eingebauten Laufwerkskäfigen mit den vielen Verstrebungen sowieso sicherlich keinen guten Airflow bis zum Board gewährleisten.

Gegen 2 hintere absaugende Lüfter hab ich aber nichts, solange sie nicht so laut sind wie die beiden Glacial-Lüfter, die dort seit etwa 10 Jahren drinn arbeiten und mit stetig ca. 2000 U/min laufen.

Wirklich viele Wärmequellen hat der Rechner aber nicht, die CPU ist ein i3-2100, der nicht wirklich warm wird und den selbst der boxed-Kühler von Intel sehr leise und gute kühlen kann. Das Netzteil ist von be quiet!, ein Purepower mit 400 Watt und 120mm-Lüfter, sitzt in dem alten Tower ja noch oben und hilft ggfs. auch etwas mit die Wärme der Komponenten abzusaugen.

Die Grafikkarte (Geforce GTS 450) hat einen Stromstecker, also wird sie wohl über 75 Watt verbrauchen können, aber die wird vermutlich eh nicht mehr lange machen und irgendwann ausgetauscht.

Was die Boardanschlüsse für Lüfter angeht, habe ich trotz Internetrecherche vorhin noch nicht rausfinden können ob die 3-Pin oder 4-Pin sind. Den Tower dafür extra entkabeln, vorzuheben und zu öffnen war mir zu läßtig, außerdem wiegt der gefühlt fast 30 kg.


----------



## MiCz (17. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z68ap-d3_e.pdf  Auf Seite 20  ist zu sehen, dass 3 Lüfter Anschlüsse vorhanden sind. Davon sind 2 x 3 Pin und einer 4 Pin .


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

Super danke!

Also 3-Pin läßt sich schlechter regeln als 4-Pin, richtig?
Ist 4-Pin immer PWM-geregelt? Falls ja, nehme ich an wird daran der intel-boxed-Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers angeschlossen sein, der regeln nämlich sehr gut und läuft meist ohne größere CPU-Last mit rund 1100 U/min.

Wichtig wären mir also Lüfter die qualitativ hochwertig sind und die ich nicht heraus hören kann, also leiser als CPU-Netzteil-Grafikkarten-Lüfter, außerdem natürlich nicht unnötig teuer.
Sie sollten aber trotzdem gut kühlen, da das Board laut Sensor meist 39°C+ hat, auch im idle, unter Last auch mal ca. 45°C und das war noch mit 4 Gehäuselüftern, die alle nicht leise waren!


----------



## MiCz (17. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

Für den CPU Lüfter ist ein separater 4 Pin als CPU FAN auf dem Board markiert. Wenn der nicht angeschlossen wäre gäbe es eine Fehlermeldung bei jedem Start. Die 3 anderen Lüfter Anschlüsse kannst du für Gehäuselüfter nehmen. 
4 Pin Anschlüsse lassen sich in der Umdrehungszahl regeln. 

Du kannst ja die Daten der Lüfter vergleichen. Es soll ja nicht nur die Lautstärke stimmen, sondern auch das Luftfördervolumen.  Ich würde trotzdem vorne auch mindestens einen Lüfter einbauen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

Drei Pin lässt sich prinzipiell genau so gut regeln wie PWM. Allerdings kommt es da schon mal eher zu Problemen mit den Minimaldrehzahlen, weil die Hersteller immer recht billige Controller verbauen.

4-Pin muss nicht immer gleich auf PWM hinauslaufen. Manche Hersteller verbauen auch schonmal "Fake-Pins". In den fällen ist der vierte Pin dann einfach tot und es wird per Spannung geregelt. Gilt meistens für die Chassis-Fan Anschlüsse von MSI und Gigabyte. Die CPU-Fan Anschlüsse sind davon normalerweise nicht betroffen.

Bei deiner Konfig sollte man eventuell mal über ein neues Gehäuse nachdenken. 80mm sind eigentlich nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit und in entsprechend (sehr) leisen Ausführungen leider auch recht teuer.

So lange die Temps nicht sonderlich hoch liegen, würde ich da aber keine Panik machen. Zumal dein Rechner von den Komponenten her ja auch keine schwerwiegende Heizung zu sein scheint ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

Hol Dir vier von diesen Lüftern (2 x 80mm haben ungefähr den Durchfluss von 1 x 120mm) und hänge alle vier Lüfter über einen Y-Adapter mit 1 auf 4 Kabel an den einen 4-PIN Anschluss. Alle vier Lüfter bei 800-100U/min bleiben seeehr leise und erzeugen genügend Luftstrom. Billiger geht es nicht, und die Lüfter sind für das Geld ganz in Ordung.
Arctic F8 PWM 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Odewr, wenn Du es im Idle absolut ruhig haben willst, hol Dir zwei hiervon, die sind leiser als SW2 und kosten mit 9,-€ grade noch so erträglich viel:
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den habe ich selber und es ist wirklich lese.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

Danke für die Tips.

Ich nehm lieber welche von bequiet!, werd künftig immer mehr von denen kaufen, schon wie jetzt alle Netzteile, aber auch das nächste Gehäuse wahrscheinlich und alle Lüfter.

Zu dem bequiet! Shadow Wings, ich glaub aber da gibt es mehrere Versionen, oder nicht?
Hab eine gefunden, die nur mit maximal ca. 1100 U/min läuft, ein anderer mit ca. 2000 U/min, kann das sein?
Mir wäre das mit 1100 U/min natürlich lieber, auch wenn er nur ca. 25m²/h Luft fördert, aber vermutlich reicht auch das, wenn ich zwei davon hinten einbaue.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Leise 80mm-Lüfter gesucht*

So, ich hab vorhin die Grafikkarte ausgebaut und ebenso alle Gehäuselüfter und siehe da, der PC ist auf einmal flüsterleise!

Habe echt überlegt, ob er ohne Grafikkarte und auch ohne sonstige Steckkarten und mit 2 optischen Laufwerken und einer SSD (keiner HDD!) überhaupt Gehäuselüfter braucht, da das Netzteil da ja oben sitzt und einen 120 mm Lüfter hat. Außerdem ist das Gehäuse riesig und nun fast komplett leer.

Letztendlich hab ich mich dann aber doch entschlossen wieder zwei Rückseitige Lüfter zu verbauen.
In der Stadt habe ich nicht alle Modelle bekommen können, aber letztendlich fiel die Wahl auf zwei NB-Multiframe für ca. 18 Euro das Stück.
Diese laufen mit ca. 1200 U/min und erzeugen abgeblich nur rund 7,8 dB/A, bei aber immerhin ca. 30m²/h Luftdurchsatz!

Hab sie eingebaut und angeschaltet, der Rechner ist mit beiden genauso leise wie ohne die beiden, also ein voller Erfolg!


----------

